

Ask HN: Good Experiences Working at Google? - highlynt

Based on reading Hacker News, Quora and the internet in general it seems like many people are complaining about the hiring process and actual work environment at Google. I&#x27;m just starting in on the interview process now - Can anyone share some good experiences working there to keep me motivated? Especially interested to hear from people who joined Google with a fair amount of industry experience.
======
iamchrisle
I worked at tech startups and small companies since 1998 until I joined Google
this year.

Work is what you make of it.

Interview process: I interviewed at equally big companies like Comcast too.
Google's interview process was just as slow as other big companies. Seems to
be normal when you get to that size.

Management and structure: Your experience working there, like anywhere
including a startup, will greatly depend on who your manager is. My manager is
great and actively encourages me to step up my game.

Work/life balance: Google gives you a lot room to do the work that you're
excited to do but that comes at a price: Self-regulation. If you're not good
at it you WILL burn yourself out. But that's not any different than my last
startup. I've seen it in startups too.

Personally, having a great time, learning a lot very fast, and happy. Of
course, your millage may vary.

------
SchizoDuckie
Have you read glassdoor.com? There's 2500+ reviews on google.

[http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Google-
Reviews-E9079.htm](http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Google-Reviews-E9079.htm)

------
annythesillicat
I'm at the interview process as well. had first phone interview and they went
quiet for 2 weeks. So i just send follow up e-mail yesterday. wait and see.
lots of people say their process is pretty slow though. keep clam and look for
other positive possibilities :)

------
yen223
Take everything you read online with a grain of salt. People with good
experiences with any companies usually won't take the time to post about it.

